

Ask HN: What to do when you hate your job, but you can't quit? - hotshot


======
strwbrry
From my angle:

1\. You CAN quit. - What would happen if you got fired tomorrow? The same
thing would happen if you quit. OK so you might not have any savings and have
kids etc i don't know but YOU CAN - unless you are being held hostage - thats
another matter.

2\. MAKE WAR - if you hate your job then drop everything and MAKE WAR with
this situation. I mean as soon as you finish work you start building your CV
and start applying for other jobs. But don't just leave work, go home and sit
around moaning about how you hate your job. I would be putting in 5 hours a
night for 4 weeks to land a new job. I would even try and do this while in
work, buts thats me.

3\. Do something - if you become unemployed your now self-employed also - grab
a piece of paper, a pen and write down everything you can do. Start somewhere.
I borrowed a friends lawnmower and mowed lawns for 4 days some years ago when
i was on my arse just to make $200 for rent

But don't say can't. You can - thats the key.

People bitch and moan to me about their boss, he's this, he's that. It's just
a job. Job's are risky. Get rid of the risk and work for yourself.

But take strength from knowing that you can do what you want. Quit if you have
to. Your the boss of you.

~~~
rman666
+1 for "Your the boss of you." (Which should actually be, "You're the boss of
you.")

------
mkautzm
1\. Apply for new jobs. 2\. Get an offer. 3\. Quit

~~~
sp332
Replace 1. Network

